# She always stands out in a crowd...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

the redhead. Lush red feathers - a standout among many. This redhead started showing up recently. I hope she stays a long time. It's nice to see something different.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I hope so too, Garye!

What are you going to call her??

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, she's obviously not one of the 'common herd', dressing in their typical shades of gray pigeons-on-business suits. An individualist 

John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank God we do have an individualist among the flock. It's nice to have something other than conservatives in this country.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

What a beauty! we have handful of red pijjies in our town flock of some 300 birds! They do seem to stand out more from the crowd,not just with there colouring but there posture seems posher! than there greyer cousins! LOL.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely bird.

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

I would call her Blaze!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

She is a lovely bird. I have a fondness for red birds.

Margaret


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I will call her Blaize with an "i". 

So far Blaize has been showing up (along with a couple of homing pigeons).

Just saw another homing pigeon today. Oh No! They seem to be popping up everywhere these homing birds. I'll have to find out if there is a loft near where the ferals hang out because I'm all of a sudden seeing red bands on the legs like they're in fashion. There's got to be someone nearby who's taking up pigeons as a hobby.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

hmm red is last years color ,I wonder why they are getting lost now , they should be smarter then that by now ...if they were white bands that would mean this years crop and i could understand that lol


----------

